
How Much Is Your College Football Team Worth? - myroon5
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-much-is-your-college-football-team-worth-1506000030?mod=e2tw
======
myroon5
paywall bypass link:
[https://www.facebook.com/flx/warn/?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.wsj.c...](https://www.facebook.com/flx/warn/?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.wsj.com%2Farticles%2Fhow-
much-is-your-college-football-team-worth-1506000030)

